# New Clutch



## Greycat (Nov 2, 2005)

I have just had a new clutch fitted in my 1993 Hymer 543, also a small weld on the exhaust pipe. The cost for this work was Clutch parts £110.00 labour £200.00 vat £53.00 =£263.00. In your opinion have I been overcharged or is this price reasonable. The symptoms, juddering as I took off in bottom gear and when the engine had warmed up difficulty in engaging any gears. The garage man told me the clutch plate was very rusty although the van has only covered 40000 miles.I have owned this van for eight months. In that time I have had a new imobilliser fitted, reversing sensors and a new radio cd player cost £600.00. Last week I fitted the Noise Killer kit and egine blanket, what a difference, I can now hear my Sat Nav and Radio perfectly. Money well spent but I dont know about the clutch I thought that was a bit on the dear side. Noise Killer £140.00. All set for my trip to France in June. 
Roy


----------



## 88810 (May 9, 2005)

Not too bad really I think considering it will be a hefty design for a commercial vehicle.
My friend has a 1993 Mondeo 1.8 td and just paid over £300 for a clutch replacement at a local garage. More than the car is worth.


----------



## guzzijim (May 1, 2005)

Has the cam belt been replaced? if not ,that could result in a really big big bill !!


----------



## Greycat (Nov 2, 2005)

Guzzijim.
Yes I had the cam belt changed last November together with anti freeze , fuel filter, brakes pads and linings and general inspection for the sum of £197.00.I thought that reasonable.I hope that I am now coming to the end of spending on this van.I think that the previous owner just parked it on his drive as some kind of ornament. I make a point of going for a drive every week end, it does more good to use it than have it standing at home.
Roy


----------



## guzzijim (May 1, 2005)

You don’t mention brake fluid, it’s a 1993 model I think you said ?
Brake fluid is hydroscopic ie. absorbs water, so if it’s not been changed it will be worth the trouble. It can be a DIY job, no pumping etc. get someone to keep the reservoir topped up with new fluid while you get underneath and open the bleed nipples each in turn to let the new fluid through under gravity.


----------



## Greycat (Nov 2, 2005)

Guzzijim
Thank you for the tip about changing the brake fluid, I shall get on with that job in the next few days. The clutch job was £363 not £263 I shall have to learn how to add up wont I.
Roy


----------

